# Driving my 1999 Toyota 4runner to Mexico City



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

So I am thinking of driving my 1999 Toyota 4Runner from Cincinnati to Mexico City; pro's and con's ? I will be staying in Mexico City for about 12 months and also marry my fiancee. Can anybody ballpark car insurance for me in Mexico City; from what I have seen online $150-$200 a year for my suv. When we get married ; will I have to drive back to the border to get another TIP? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

My understanding is that you will need to keep your auto insurance active in the U.S. also.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Your TIP is good as log as your FMM is valid for which is 180 days...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

If you enter Mexico as a tourist, you will have to leave and reenter before 180 days. And the vehicle will have to go with you. And it is 180 days, so if you intend to stay a full year (365 days), you would have to leave and return a second time just before the end of the year.

If you got a temporary visa, you could avoid having to leave and comeback mid year, but if your intent really is just a 12 month stay, it probably isn't worth getting a visa.

Your getting married will not affect either of those options (but might be important if you had plans for a longer stay).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you taking toll roads?
Watch for Topes (speed bumps).
Have pesos for gas and tolls.
Plus there are many Toyota mechanics in Mexico so bringing a 20 year old vehicle should be no problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have pesos for everything! Notify your bank, and raise your daily limit, so that you may use your debit card at ATMs for cash. ATMs are at all banks, big box stores, most city halls, and other large businesses, etc. Use only those ATMs with bank logos. There may be private ATMs in some places, and they have higher fees, or may not work with your card, etc. It is a good idea to have more than one debit card, in case you time out, or an ATM 'eats your card' for some other reason. In such cases, there is no local help, as you will have to contact your home bank, and wait.......
Avoid using credit cards in anyplace other than a large major store, like Costco or Walmart. Never let it out of your sight.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, I will be taking the toll roads. I have driven quite a few times to Acapulco and Pachuca. I grew up in San Antonio; so I will be taking the quickest route from there to Mexico City.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

regwill said:


> So I am thinking of driving my 1999 Toyota 4Runner from Cincinnati to Mexico City; pro's and con's ? I will be staying in Mexico City for about 12 months and also marry my fiancee. Can anybody ballpark car insurance for me in Mexico City; from what I have seen online $150-$200 a year for my suv. When we get married ; will I have to drive back to the border to get another TIP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I suggest getting a very good tuneup before driving a 20-year-old car 2,000, which, depending on route you choose, could involve mountain driving. In any case, you'll have to drive it up to Mexico City's 7,300 ft level above sea.

Then as other posters suggest you must drive it 800 miles (?) to US border to renew your tourist and car permit, so that's putting another 1,200 miles on it round trip.

Have you ever driven in a major developing world city? There are no rules. In major routes like Insurgentes Ave which crosses entire city, there aren't even travel lanes. I had a car and drove it for eight years in Mexico City, but there's an adjustment period.

Uber is widely used in Mexico City now and much cheaper than in US. Have you thought of flying in and just ubering and living stress free? Will make it easier and probably cheaper to renew tourist visa - fly to Tijuana (think domestic flights are cheaper but not sure) and use airport walkway to cross into U.S., then turn around and walk back into airport with renewed visa.

You can rent cars for weekend trips, which are delightful, I have to say. Many great spots within 2 hour drive of Mexico City that will bring you into old-time Mexico,

Maybe you're a mechanic type. There are sections of Mexico City that just sell used car parts and you can find correct parts and put them in yourself. I assume with early 90s NAFTA, 4runners were sold in Mexico by 1999.


----------

